# Pictures How to do!!!



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

It took me a bit to figure this out!!!!You press insert image. Then select URL. Then uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" and presto it worked! 
This is kinda a silly pic of my old guy Blackie and his friend resting comfortably!!! 








http://http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa429/MaryLynn72/100_0906.jpg


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

RTF can now host images in your profile - albums.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

And the pigeon is?


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

FOM said:


> And the pigeon is?


 crapping on the bed?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

it is very cool,
both the bird on the bed and not having to go forth and back from photobucket or imageshak

.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Testing the system out. This is me and Gumbo with his Senior Hunter Retriever title ribbon.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Maddie and I in white.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

That there training grounds looks quite familiar. She looks great and then there is you, just kidding.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you go over that again a bit more slowly? Does one still have to use photobucket or a similar service? Where is the insert image button? What URL?

Thanks


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

MooseGooser v2.0 said:


> Maddie and I in white.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7186


Thanks for letting us know you are the one in white. We wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking for a good home for this FREE Cat!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

can this be made into a sticky please?


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

If you take your post to the advanced level, and press the insert tool, you will see all your previous pic's for your avatar, and you can upload directly from the computer. Got to say it is one nice improvement!


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a test of the new photo posting feature


----------



## Sophie Gundog (Apr 28, 2010)

Test?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I know I should be testing in the test forum, but just wanted to see how easy the picture thing was - and it is EASY!!!!!

Mods if you need to move Lizzie, go ahead;-)


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Still not easy for the puter challenged but by golly I have an avatar for the first time in the history of RTF. All I can say is now that I kinda sorta figured out the picture posting thing be afraid. Be very afraid. And don't y'all dare move Lizzie.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

HPL said:


> Can you go over that again a bit more slowly? Does one still have to use photobucket or a similar service? Where is the insert image button? What URL?
> 
> Thanks


hit reply or reply with quote, a text box opens to type in. at the top of that is buttons. See the "abc" with the green check mark? 3 buttons to the left of that, a box with a tree in it? click it and follow the prompts it will snatch a photo out of your computer and smack it right onto RTF for you.


.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Totally non-dog related, but here are three Texas Aggie Marine Aviators after just receiving their wings at Naval Air Station Corpus Christi, WHOOOP!!! Two brand new Osprey pilots, and one brand new C-130 pilot. America's finest!! 










Thanks Ken! OK, so now I have the thumbnail attached, how do you actually attach a bigger photo as the OP did. By the way, I am on a MAC and didn't have the "abc with the green check mark" box.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

you have no buttons on the top of your text box on a mac??


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> hit reply or reply with quote, a text box opens to type in. at the top of that is buttons.* See the "abc" with the green check mark? 3 buttons to the left of that, a box with a tree in it?* click it and follow the prompts it will snatch a photo out of your computer and smack it right onto RTF for you.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RaeganW (Jan 1, 2011)

HPL said:


> Thanks Ken! OK, so now I have the thumbnail attached, how do you actually attach a bigger photo as the OP did. By the way, I am on a MAC and didn't have the "abc with the green check mark" box.


At the top of the forum, in the blue bar, on the right above the search box, there is a link called "Settings." Click that.
On the "Settings" page, there is a left sidebar. One of the boxes on the sidebar is called "My Settings." In the "My Account" subsection (there's an icon of a lock next to it) of that, there is a link called "General Settings." Click that.
At the bottom of the "General Settings" page, there is a section titled "Miscellaneous Options."
Underneath "Miscellaneous Options" the first question is "Message Editor Interface" with three options - Enhanced, Basic, and Standard. Which option is selected?


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

RaeganW said:


> At the top of the forum, in the blue bar, on the right above the search box, there is a link called "Settings." Click that.
> On the "Settings" page, there is a left sidebar. One of the boxes on the sidebar is called "My Settings." In the "My Account" subsection (there's an icon of a lock next to it) of that, there is a link called "General Settings." Click that.
> At the bottom of the "General Settings" page, there is a section titled "Miscellaneous Options."
> Underneath "Miscellaneous Options" the first question is "Message Editor Interface" with three options - Enhanced, Basic, and Standard. Which option is selected?


"Standard"


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> you have no buttons on the top of your text box on a mac??


Actually, I have a number of buttons, just not that particular one. I do have the little stretcher frame with the tree in it which says "insert image" when I scroll over it and is how I got that thumbnail of the marines inserted.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Like that?


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> hit reply or reply with quote, a text box opens to type in. at the top of that is buttons. See the "abc" with the green check mark? 3 buttons to the left of that, a box with a tree in it? click it and follow the prompts it will snatch a photo out of your computer and smack it right onto RTF for you.
> 
> 
> .


like that? oops Photo credit John Mckellop


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow....that is sweeeeet ! Pacer five months


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow even I can do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Ontario Toller Club's 2012 calendar cover shot
so, yes, how do we resize the photos?


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

tester...

Had to see if it works...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> hit reply or reply with quote, a text box opens to type in. at the top of that is buttons. See the "abc" with the green check mark? 3 buttons to the left of that, a box with a tree in it? click it and follow the prompts it will snatch a photo out of your computer and smack it right onto RTF for you.
> 
> 
> 
> .









I hope I have got your method Ken. It took me three times. Can't read!!!!
Cool it worked!!! Now I have to remember how to do it!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

When you click on the picture it makes a full size picture - very cool!!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

well hot damn


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

We are all learning something!!!!!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Still want to know why the OP photo is full size and the one I posted is a thumbnail.


----------



## sara c (Dec 8, 2010)

My pup Ren at 2 years, if this works I need to try an avatar. Sara


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

HPL said:


> Still want to know why the OP photo is full size and the one I posted is a thumbnail.




Yea,,, Me TOO!!!!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Ken Bora said:
> 
> 
> > hit reply or reply with quote, a text box opens to type in. at the top of that is buttons.* See the "abc" with the green check mark? 3 buttons to the left of that, a box with a tree in it?* click it and follow the prompts it will snatch a photo out of your computer and smack it right onto RTF for you.
> ...


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

HPL said:


> Still want to know why the OP photo is full size and the one I posted is a thumbnail.





MooseGooser v2.0 said:


> Yea,,, Me TOO!!!!


I believe that the answer is ... the OP's full size photo is hosted on photobucket, not RTF. I base this on right-clicking on the photo and then clicking on Properties, which gives the URL of the hosting site.

Jim


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't know what kind of computer you have but for full size photo which I can take from photobucket or my own pics you press insert image. Then select URL. Then uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally". For the small photo Select insert image (a box with a tree in it) 3 buttons to the left of the spell check button, click it and follow the prompts. This will snatch a photo out of your computer and place the photo onto RTF for you. Press on it will enlarge the photo. Hope I have explained that!!!Thanks Ken for original explanation!!!


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet....the age-old "a tired puppy is a good puppy"....and yes, I'm gonna need a bigger ottoman....


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Don't know what kind of computer you have but for full size photo which I can take from photobucket or my own pics you press insert image. Then select URL. Then uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally". For the small photo Select insert image (a box with a tree in it) 3 buttons to the left of the spell check button, click it and follow the prompts. This will snatch a photo out of your computer and place the photo onto RTF for you. Press on it will enlarge the photo. Hope I have explained that!!!Thanks Ken for original explanation!!!


Well, yes, when you click on the thumbnail, it opens as a larger image, but I would still like to know how the OP got a full size image to show up in the initial post without clicking on the thumbnail. 

HPL


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

HPL said:


> Well, yes, when you click on the thumbnail, it opens as a larger image, but I would still like to know how the OP got a full size image to show up in the initial post without clicking on the thumbnail.
> 
> HPL


photobucket


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

T-Pines said:


> photobucket


So basically the same way we always did it?


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

HPL said:


> So basically the same way we always did it?


It seems that we now have the option of using RTF as the host for images. If you choose to have RTF host your image, it appears as a Thumbnail and can be enlarged by viewers by clicking on the image. In some cases, clicking on the image a second time will enlarge it even more.

As before, you can create a link to your image hosted on a site like photobucket. These appear in the larger size like the OP's in post #1 of this thread. Just upload your image to the host site and then follow the instructions given by Ken and Mary Lynn. The key is that you must *deselect* the option: _Retrieve remote file and reference locally._ If you fail to do this, you are effectively requesting that RTF host a full size copy of the image, which likely will fail for exceeding size limitations.

Jim
.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

I finally figured out how to post a picture, hosted on the RTF server, that appears as full size (not thumbnail).












Using the advanced editor, you need to edit your thumbnail in Wysiwig mode (A/A on top left), then double-click on your photo. An Image Settings box should open. Choose Full Size (or one of the other size options) and click OK.

ETA: I couldn't figure this out earlier b/c I wasn't able to get the Image Settings box to open in IE. I tried doing it in Chrome and it worked fine. 

Jim


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> M&K's Retrievers said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one with this problem?
> ...


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll give it a try..


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Running _on_ water...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Jim that makes it even easier!!!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

T-Pines said:


> Using the advanced editor, you need to edit your thumbnail in Wysiwig mode (A/A on top left), then double-click on your photo. An Image Settings box should open. Choose Full Size (or one of the other size options) and click OK.
> 
> ETA: I couldn't figure this out earlier b/c I wasn't able to get the Image Settings box to open in IE. I tried doing it in Chrome and it worked fine.
> 
> Jim


*HEADS UP TO IE USERS:* 

In case anyone else is having problems in IE with the Image Settings box (or any other problems with RTF using IE), I discovered what was causing the problem for me. 

Before the change to the new server, I was using the Compatibility View setting to avoid some problems caused by incompatibility between the old RTF software and the latest IE releases. With the change to the new software on RTF, I had not removed the Compatibility View setting for viewing RTF. Ironically, this was preventing me from accessing at least one of the advanced features now available on RTF, namely the Image Settings Box. Removing RTF from my IE list of Compatibility View sites fixed this.

Anyone using IE browser who had previously used Compatibility View on RTF ought to check this, especially if you are having any problems with features on the new RTF server. 

Jim


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, could be that my problem here is MAC related as I am using Safari and not Internet Explorer. Double clicking has no effect on my images. I also notice that I don't have the abc checkmark box that some have been referencing. I tried right clicking on the image to see if that would open some kind of editor and no go there either.










T-Pines said:


> I finally figured out how to post a picture, hosted on the RTF server, that appears as full size (not thumbnail).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow!!!!! That is cool, and so easy


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

HPL said:


> Well, could be that my problem here is MAC related as I am using Safari and not Internet Explorer. Double clicking has no effect on my images. I also notice that I don't have the abc checkmark box that some have been referencing. I tried right clicking on the image to see if that would open some kind of editor and no go there either.
> 
> View attachment 7271



HPL, 

I think you are right ... your problem has to do with Safari and WYSIWYG editor in vBulletin: 

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/sho...-Safari-compatibility-how-long-before-WYSIWYG

Jim


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Boogers! One more joy of using the "most perfect computing machine known to man!!"


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Test photo upload


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Just testing


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

This was 10 mins after getting the new boat home(2 years ago) he jumped right in while I was not looking.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

My daughter, age 4, on her first trip out!








My old man, age 10.








Looks like I have them in as thumbnails, but working on full sizing them.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (May 1, 2009)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Ken Bora said:
> 
> 
> > hit reply or reply with quote, a text box opens to type in. at the top of that is buttons.* See the "abc" with the green check mark? 3 buttons to the left of that, a box with a tree in it?* click it and follow the prompts it will snatch a photo out of your computer and smack it right onto RTF for you.
> ...


Mike,

What kind of computer are you using and what browser are you using? I have a Mac and am using Chrome, and I don't see the "abc" button, either, but the third button from the left in my quick reply window is an "Insert Image" button. Incidentally, the second button from the left is "Insert Video" and looks like a little film strip. When I click "Go Advanced" at the bottom right of my Quick Reply window, I get more buttons and the "Insert Image" button moves to 6 buttons from the right in the middle row (of three). Does this help?

Chad


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Seeing if this new feature works for DEDEYE...









So, Howard and I had a bet when he first started teaching me about 7 years ago.. He said Darla would never pass a Q.. And if I ever did beat him and Bam (had to be Bam because she and Darla were in the Derby together) he would buy champagne for everyone at the tailgate party.. 








Sweet new feature! I never would have tried it if I hadn't seen this post..


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I may have figure it out. You can't select the general "REply to Thread" button but the "reply" button at the end of a previous post. If I select the general reply to thread there a no buttons. But if I select a reply at the bottom of a previous post I get the buttons. WHY IS THIS?

Also, how about a new thread? How does that work?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

best thing to hit RTF since GDG ! !



.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ken, Pls help. See my post above.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Flying Dutchman said:


> Mike,
> 
> What kind of computer are you using and what browser are you using? I have a Mac and am using Chrome, and I don't see the "abc" button, either, but the third button from the left in my quick reply window is an "Insert Image" button. Incidentally, the second button from the left is "Insert Video" and looks like a little film strip. When I click "Go Advanced" at the bottom right of my Quick Reply window, I get more buttons and the "Insert Image" button moves to 6 buttons from the right in the middle row (of three). Does this help?
> 
> ...


test test test


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Flying Dutchman said:


> Mike,
> 
> What kind of computer are you using and what browser are you using? I have a Mac and am using Chrome, and I don't see the "abc" button, either, but the third button from the left in my quick reply window is an "Insert Image" button. Incidentally, the second button from the left is "Insert Video" and looks like a little film strip. When I click "Go Advanced" at the bottom right of my Quick Reply window, I get more buttons and the "Insert Image" button moves to 6 buttons from the right in the middle row (of three). Does this help?
> 
> ...


Hey! It worked! Thanks Chad!


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Lets see how it works.... Pretty cool


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Trying another one to make sure I got it right.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> View attachment 7343
> 
> 
> Trying another one to make sure I got it right.


Well Mike, I think that brush pile on the bottom left is the obvious choice for your layout blind. I'd say you're about 3 seconds from calling the shot 

Danny


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

DSO said:


> Well Mike, I think that brush pile on the bottom left is the obvious choice for your layout blind. I'd say you're about 3 seconds from calling the shot
> 
> Danny


That's our back yard. My wife say's when they are in the back yard, they are pets. Oh, and there is that pesky little thing about shooting over bait. That brush pile is actually our burn pile.


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Test


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

test.... my girl missy


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Just had to try to see if I'm half as smart as the rest of ya, I guess there's hope for me yet!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Some test pictures photoshopped



















Playing with the image size


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Test




Works well!


----------



## timfran87 (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah its not that bad especially if you have facebook. Post you pic there, right click on it and click copy image URL, then when you post something click the insert image click the "from URL" tab and paste it in. If you need more help let me know and I'll post pics of what I am talking about.


----------



## Flush (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

works good


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Nice addition to the site


----------



## bpatton (Apr 10, 2011)

Testing full size


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

just wanted to give this a try

This picture is for Ken Bora...see the rope?

Yeah! it worked.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I am really stupid as I still can't get my avatar picture.

I finally figured it out. Not very clear but it is me and Casey.


----------



## JBriggs (Jul 27, 2012)

Finn.... my 12 week old YLM.


----------



## gd8 (Dec 4, 2011)

another test. Billy, at 8 mo sniffing the breeze and enjoying summer


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Testing it too...


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Tried a full size... no luck!!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

test








That was easy!!


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

black and white


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

how are you doing full size


----------



## Kyle Kitchens (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine and Gunner's first hunt test.
Done on my iPhone. Awesome!


----------



## Coxlabs (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there a way to post videos. I was asked for a youtube video by a potential customer, I have never made a video and put it on youtube. How hard is that.


----------



## toddn84 (Apr 4, 2012)

this is a test


----------



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

Test - Twist


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Can we do this with a small video?

Sorry Coxlabs just saw your post..


----------



## Tommy Burford (Feb 24, 2012)

test


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Just seeing if this one of my "Keeper" works


----------



## Flush (Mar 12, 2012)

test


----------



## bjhyde (Jan 5, 2013)

Could you tell me how to get my profile picture to display. I put it in but it does not appear in thread. BH


----------



## sara c (Dec 8, 2010)

test test test


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

T-Pines said:


> I finally figured out how to post a picture, hosted on the RTF server, that appears as full size (not thumbnail).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eck (Feb 24, 2013)

I have photobucket. establish an account, up load your image(s). I found out that all u have to do is click on the pic and copy the IMG code. it will say copied. now do not click on the image icon. just paste it in the thread
Eck


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

eck said:


> I have photobucket. establish an account, up load your image(s). I found out that all u have to do is click on the pic and copy the IMG code. it will say copied. now do not click on the image icon. just paste it in the thread
> Eck


X2, that is what I use as well and it seems to work well for any website that I have posted pics on. Easy to remember doing it one way for everything instead of each website having its own "glitches" so to say.


----------



## skillnet (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey nice one I like it I have a dog in black name browny


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Here is the gang at dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12858


Good looking gang, is that you standing center back?


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Test photo


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Using as a test
It worked!!!!!


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

If you only have access to an iPad, how the heck do you pictures? I'm very very computer stupid


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe?????????


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

uplandbird said:


> If you only have access to an iPad, how the heck do you pictures? I'm very very computer stupid












Never mind I figured it out


----------



## Fowl Dawgs (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice Thank you


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

Test


----------

